# 30CM- "Spring 2010"



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

ok so i know im a tankoholic i got three, 30CM, 60P and a 90P

so now for Spring 2010

tank-30cm
lights- 4 x 26w 6500k
substrate- amazonia 
ferts- seachem line and ada line
co2- glass diffuser 3-4 bps

fish:
none

plants:
Hemianthus callitrichoides
Hemianthus micranthemoides
Blyxa japonica
Eleocharis (i think acicularis)

and im trying to decide what to put with the HM in the back. im thinking some ludwigia arcuata.
what do you guys think?

Enjoy


----------



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

nice....


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

thanks...


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

What kind of light fixture are you using? I am thinking about getting a 30-C cube and looking for lighting options.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

well i DIY with four 26 watt light bulbs all daisy chained inside a DIY light hood.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

the light before that was 8000k 150w hqi


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

UPDATE:

stupid HC is stunted and the HM was too but it finally tookoff. heres the progress
enjoy


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

update:

ok so i trimmed the hairgrass so that the HM could have time to catch up and be in proportion. thinned out the Japonica to keep everything in proportion.(some for sale in the sales threads) 
i hope the HM takes off its getting kinda leggy and thin. its hiding out behind the big rock and i just trimmed it to the outline of the rock. i backed off the light a bit from 96w to 48w and im considering dropping it further to only 26w. let me know what you guys think.

i been dosing iron and potassium with co2 and amazonia soil.

Thanks


----------



## shark1505 (Jan 24, 2010)

Did you break the glass at the top?


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 22, 2009)

sweet dude, i bought a 30c weeks ago and setting it up next weekend!


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

what do you mean did i break the glass top? there wasnt one.

xjaypex thats great you will find its quite challenging to scape but its very rewarding once you find something that works for you.

Thanks everybody


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

having trouble getting max growth outta this one
i got good light and co2 and ferts 
i think maybe the light is heating up the water. 
any suggestions?
enjoy


----------



## wet (Nov 24, 2008)

I don't know, man: that's a _nice_ fore- and mid-ground. Is it the HM that's getting you down? That's a plant that always takes a minute to establish when I introduce it to a tank. Once established you can hack and trim it all sorts of ways and it becomes tough and prolific. Always takes that minute to get happy first, though.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

ya its for sure the HM thats keeping the scape from being stellar. i have trimmed and thinned the mid and foreground twice as much as i have the background. hmm will see.
thanks wet


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

Since you have no fish, try to do a big water change at a time and I think 2 x 26watt is enough for it too. I have the same problem so I stop adding the K and just add fresh water. You can also try ADA's Green Gain to promote its growth. Green gain help it to split the cell faster.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

thanks armedbiggiet 

unfortnuatly i tore that tank down 

its for sale
but nobody wants it.
its $50 plus shipping


----------



## shark1505 (Jan 24, 2010)

What I meant from break the glass is the outflow lily pipe. It looked like you broke the end of it.


----------

